# Schnorcheln auf Bandos/Malediven



## Benny337 (22. Dez. 2015)

Hallo Alle zusammen,
Ich habe ein paar Bilder aus dem Urlaub für Euch.
Fotografiert mit Canon G1X mk2 mit UW Gehäuse und bei schnorcheln.
Grüsse Benny


----------



## Benny337 (22. Dez. 2015)

Hier noch mehr Bilder.
https://onedrive.live.com/redir?res...22&authkey=!AIYrxKdC3u564Rw&ithint=folder,jpg


----------



## bms15606 (22. Dez. 2015)

Super Fotos einfach schön!


----------



## samorai (22. Dez. 2015)

Man, super geile Fotos!
Wie groß war der Riff-Hai? Egal Respekt, Respekt!!!! 
Ich hätte mir vor Angst bestimmt in die Hosen gemacht!
Auch ein plus an die Kamera!
Tolle Fotos und bestimmt auch eine heraus ragende Urlaubs-Erinnerung.

Ron!


----------



## Benny337 (22. Dez. 2015)

Hallo Ron,
Danke.
Die Riffhaie sind 1,5-1,8 m groß. Und ich bin einer,der sich für ein gutes Bild gerne eine Hand abbeissen lassen würde 
Grüsse B.


----------



## Micha61 (23. Dez. 2015)

Hallo Benny,

wirklich sehr schöne Fotos, Respekt 


Benny337 schrieb:


> Und ich bin einer,der sich für ein gutes Bild gerne eine Hand abbeissen lassen würde


na toll, wer fotografiert dann ?

LG Micha


----------



## Benny337 (23. Dez. 2015)

Danke Micha.
Ich fotografiere weiter , mit meine neue tolle Handprothese.
Lg Benny


----------



## Eva-Maria (23. Dez. 2015)

klasse Fotos, Benny!


----------



## Benny337 (23. Dez. 2015)

Danke Eva-Maria


----------



## Goldkäferchen (23. Dez. 2015)

Tolle Fotos!
...aber ohne Handprothese gefällt's uns besser!!! 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## bilderzaehler (24. Dez. 2015)

Sehr schöne und klare Fotos ... tolle Vielfalt. Du fotografierst auch nicht zum ersten mal.

Schöne Weihnachten wünsch ich euch ... LG ... Thomas


----------



## Benny337 (24. Dez. 2015)

Hallo Thomas,
Danke für den Lob.Ich bin nur ein Hobbyfotograf und mein Gebiet ist Wasser/Fische.
Zum üben habe ich ein Teich Zuhause. 
Wünsche auch schöne Weinachten .
Grüsse Benny
Hier noch Best of 
https://onedrive.live.com/redir?res...95&authkey=!ABXj2UEhTRIY8Ps&ithint=folder,jpg


----------



## samorai (24. Dez. 2015)

Hallo Benny!
War ebend mal in Deinem "Best off",  ......stark .....!

Wünsche Dir auch schöne Weihnacht   Ron!


----------



## Benny337 (24. Dez. 2015)

Danke Ron!


----------



## center (6. Jan. 2016)

In welcher Tiefe hast du die Bilder aufgenommen?
Mit externen Blitz?
Und hast du sie nochmal bearbeitet?


----------



## Benny337 (6. Jan. 2016)

Hallo erst mal center,
Tiefe 0-10 m.Teilweise mit internen Blitz und ein bischen nachgedunkelt und Farbe.
Lg Benny


----------



## center (6. Jan. 2016)

Echt tolle Fotos. Ich muss mal nach deiner Kamera googlen, ich hab auch eine Canon mit UW und davor auch schon, aber die zweite ist jetzt auch schon in die Jahre, gekommen.
Oder hast du vielleicht einen guten Tipp für eine gute Camera mit UW-Gehäuse? Ich hatte auch schon an eine Actioncam gedacht, aber wieder davon abgekommen.


----------



## Benny337 (6. Jan. 2016)

Hi,
Ich selber bin ein Canon Fan also würde dir eine Canon empfehlen.
Die Canon G1X M2 ist meine beste Camera die ich hatte.Und ich hatte schon einige von Canon( G serie) .
Eine gute Investition zusätzlich,ein externer Blitz ( bsp. Sea&Sea YS-D1)
Aber es gibt viele gute Compact Cameras verschieden Marken.
Lg Benny
Hier noch Weihnachtsbilder aus  Razersdorfersee


----------



## Benny337 (24. Apr. 2016)

Hallo,
Ich war mal wieder schnorcheln bei uns in einem Fluss( Traisen).
Hier meinen ersten Fotos mit einem externen Blitz.
LG Benny


----------



## Digicat (24. Apr. 2016)

Tolle Bilder Benny 

LG
Helmut


----------



## Benny337 (24. Apr. 2016)

Danke Helmut.
Wassertemperatur 10-11 C" mit nass Anzug und noch mit dem ext.Blitz,war schon eine Rausforderung.
Ich muss noch mit Weissabgleich rumspielen und die Erfahrung sammeln.
Mit einen Ex.Blitz fotografieren ist ganz was anderes .
Grüsse Benny


----------



## Digicat (24. Apr. 2016)

Brrr ... Wahnsinn 

Habe dich gerade auf FB entdeckt 

LG
Helmut


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Apr. 2016)

Benny337 schrieb:


> Hier noch Weihnachtsbilder aus Razersdorfersee


Weißt du ob die __ Silberkarpfen eingesetzt sind ?
Ich habe gelesen das die Wassertemperaturen in Europa für eine Ausbreitung zu niedrig sind. aber auch in Kanada habe sie Wohl eine Ausbreitung wie im Mississippi in der USA. Haste auch kleine gesehen ?


----------



## Benny337 (25. Apr. 2016)

Hi Totto,
Ja die __ Silberkarpfen sind ausgesetzt, vor gut 20-25 Jahren.
Alle sind gut meter gross.
Vermehren haben sich da noch nicht.
Ich bin sehr offt im See schnorcheln und kenne mich gut aus mit Fischen also so was wird mir nicht entgehen .
Auf Youtube gibts sehr viele Videos mit diese springenden Fische sehr schlimm , das wird noch eine grosse Katastrofe.( ist schon eine)
Ganze Fluße sind leer gefressen.
LG B


----------



## Nightcrawler (25. Apr. 2016)

Benny, du wolltest doch noch ein paar Fotos sehen.  Gruß, Ralf


----------



## Benny337 (25. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Ralf,
Danke .Malediven?
Gute Bilder hast du da.
Was für Camera hast du?
In 2 Wochen gibs wieder mal paar Bilder von mir, wenn ich "auftauche ". 
Grüsse Benny


----------



## Nightcrawler (25. Apr. 2016)

Das war 2011 auf Ellaidhoo! Kamera ist eine Canon powershot G12. Diese Jahr geht es wieder auf die Males nach Helengeli...Dann gibt es noch ein paar Bilder...Gruß Ralf


----------



## Nightcrawler (25. Apr. 2016)

Suche immer noch ein UW-Gehäuse für meine Systemkamera... mal schauen, ob ich das vor dem Urlaub noch gebacken kriege!


----------



## Nightcrawler (25. Apr. 2016)

Wo geht es denn bei Dir hin?


----------



## Benny337 (25. Apr. 2016)

Adaaran Hudhuranfuschi oder so jeden wie


----------



## Nightcrawler (26. Apr. 2016)

Da musst Du aber ganz schön strampeln bis zur Riffkante (150m-400m). Na dann, viel Spaß und lass uns an den Fotos teilhaben! Ralf


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Apr. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Weißt du ob die __ Silberkarpfen eingesetzt sind ?
> Ich habe gelesen das die Wassertemperaturen in Europa für eine Ausbreitung zu niedrig sind. aber auch in Kanada habe sie Wohl eine Ausbreitung wie im Mississippi in der USA. Haste auch kleine gesehen ?



Hi Torsten

das auf Benedikts Bildern sind wohl eher __ Marmorkarpfen. Guck mal wie tief das Auge sitzt, deutlich unterhalb des Maules und Seitenlinie

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Apr. 2016)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Guck mal wie tief das Auge sitzt, deutlich unterhalb des Maules und Seitenlinie


Deshalb auch * Silberkarpfen* (_Hypophthalmichthys molitrix_),


			
				Wiki schrieb:
			
		

> *Merkmale*
> Augenfälligste äußere Merkmale sind die kleinen, unterhalb der Kopfmitte liegenden Augen und die große, stark oberständige Mundspalte.



https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silberkarpfen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Apr. 2016)

Hi Torsten,

der __ Marmorkarpfen hat von den drei eingeführten Grasfischen das am weitesten unten liegende und kleinste Auge. (liegt noch etwas tiefer als das des __ Silberkarpfen)
Die recht dunkle Färbung spräche auch eher für Marmorkarpfen. Leider kann man auf den Fotos net erkennen ob die Viecher zwischen Bauch- und Afterflosse gekielt (Marmor-) oder rund (Silberkarpfen) sind


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Apr. 2016)

> Anhang anzeigen 158072





Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Leider kann man auf den Fotos net erkennen ob die Viecher zwischen Bauch- und Afterflosse gekielt (Marmor-) oder rund (__ Silberkarpfen) sind


Ich meine auf dem Bild zwischen Bauch- und Afterflosse etwas gekieltes zu sehen.....also Mamorkarpfen. 
Frank du hast wohl recht.


----------



## Benny337 (27. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Jungs,
Ich habe mir die Fotos noch durchgeschaut und ich glaube im  See gibts alle zwei, Silber und Marmor Karpfen.
Hier noch die Bilder.
Grüsse Benny


----------



## Benny337 (16. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
Ich habe wieder unter Wasser fotografiert.
Mit externer Blitz (Sea&Sea),hier die Bilder.
Grüsse Benny


----------



## Benny337 (16. Mai 2016)

Noch Bilder


----------



## Digicat (16. Mai 2016)

Servus Benny

Farbenprächtige fantastische Bilder ... Gratulation 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## mitch (16. Mai 2016)

klasse Bilder


----------



## Nightcrawler (16. Mai 2016)

Respekt, Benny! Super Fotos...Scheint der Urlaub ist wieder vorbei...?


----------



## Benny337 (16. Mai 2016)

Ja der Urlaub ist vorbei  Ralf.
Es war sehr schön und warm.
Aber ich muss sagen Bandos Insel war viel besser .


----------



## Nightcrawler (16. Mai 2016)

Das ist natürlich schade! Man weiß ja im Vorfeld nie, ob die Insel seinen Vorstellungen entspricht. Gleiches haben wir mit Villamendhoo erlebt. Ich hoffe, dass Helengeli uns nicht enttäuscht...Dauert jedoch noch 2 Monate.


----------



## Benny337 (4. Juni 2016)

Hallo,
ich habe wieder mal paar Fotos gemacht,
nicht auf die Malediven  aber bei uns im Viehofensee.
Lg Benny


----------



## trampelkraut (4. Juni 2016)

Ist das ein Stör auf dem vorletzten Bild?


----------



## Benny337 (4. Juni 2016)

Ja genau .
Hat mich auch überascht.
Bei uns gibt 2 Stadseen und im einem gibts welche, das in dem zweitem welche sind
war auch für mich was besonderes.
Wir haben auch noch ein riesen Grasskarpfen(Amur) gesehen, leider das Bild ist Kacke . Nächste mal vielleicht.
Hier noch 2 Videos

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=D9FA86655FF94D96!12884&authkey=!AMHJDZHQdmQ_yWA&ithint=folder,


----------



## Benny337 (20. Juni 2016)

Hallo,
Ich habe wieder mal fotografiert und ein riesen Glück gehabt.
Ein Waler, seeehhhrrrrr gross fotografiert.
Hier die Bilder.
Es gibt auch videos auf youtube unter (Benedikt Reisner), also wer will kann sich das anschauen.
Grüsse Benny


----------



## Benny337 (20. Juni 2016)

Noch weitere Bilder.
Schnorcheln/Viehofensee


----------



## Alexius30 (21. Juni 2016)

Ist das auf dem einem Bild ein Belugastör oder Hausen?


----------



## Christine (21. Juni 2016)

Benny337 schrieb:


> Ein Waler, seeehhhrrrrr gross fotografiert.


Wurde der Taucher auf den Bildern vier und fünf eigentlich wieder gesehen?
Faszinierend!


----------



## Benny337 (21. Juni 2016)

Ja ja Christine, mein Papa( auf die Bildern) hat die Aktion überlebt.

Lg Benny


----------



## laolamia (21. Juni 2016)

dich nehm ich mit zum angeln....dann kannst den köder vor den __ waller legen


----------



## lotta (21. Juni 2016)

Ganz tolle Bilder Benny, habe den Thread eben erst entdeckt.

Danke dafür

Bine


----------



## Benny337 (21. Juni 2016)

laolamia schrieb:


> dich nehm ich mit zum angeln....dann kannst den köder vor den __ waller legen


Ja ich spiele auch gerne den Köder für extra grosse Fische 

Bine das freud mich wenn meine Bilder gefallen
Alle Bilder sind beim schnorcheln gemacht .
Lg Benny


----------



## Nightcrawler (31. Juli 2016)

Gerade wieder zurück...@Benny: Helengeli ist ein Traum....


----------



## Tottoabs (31. Juli 2016)

Benny337 schrieb:


> Alle Bilder sind beim schnorcheln gemacht .


Ohne Flasche ? 
Welche Tiefe? 
Habe die Tage im Garda See geschnorchelt. Da ist auf so normale Tiefe nur das Geröll vom Strand. Erst wenn ich ein Stück vom aufgeschütteten Strand weg bin, waren da ein Dungel aus Vallis, __ Wasserpest und anderen Pflanzen. Das war aber in einer Tiefe, wo ich um da ohne Flossen runter zu kommen schon ganz schön strampeln musste. Der Teich ist aber auch bis 346 m Tief. Da wird es schon mal nett kalt ab so 3-4 m Tiefe in dem Wasser und wenn ein kleiner Sturm den mal durchmischt hat sind außen 35°C und im Wasser gefühlte 4°C. 
Die Pflanzenregion waren in einer Tiefe, wo ich nach ein paar mal abtauchen schon Druck auf die Ohren bekommen habe. Jede menge Zebrasmuschen, ein paar __ Barsche und eine Grundelart.


----------



## Benny337 (1. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Ralf,
Super ich freue mich über die Bilder .
Hast gut gemacht.
Den Insel werde mir merken und in Netz anschauen.
Hallo Tottoabs,
du fragst den Ralf wegen Tiefe, abtauchen.
Ich kann nur für mir reden und ich hoffe das ich nicht " angebe" aber schwimmen,tauchen,schnorchenl ist mein lebens sport/hobby.
In 10 m Tiefe kann ich noch ruhig 2-4 Bilder machen ohne grossen Stress und so um (-+ 2 minuten) unten bleiben.
Ist nur trening , mit ein bischen Zeit, Wille und ohne rauchen ist sicher möglich .
Am Wochenende war ich mal wieder in Slowekei " Donau entlastungs Kanäle" und paar Fotos gemacht.
Lg Benny


----------



## Nightcrawler (1. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Benny,

danke! Das Hausriff ist wirklich sehr schön und durch die Lage am Aussenriff sind häufig Großfische zu sehen

LG Ralf


----------



## Digicat (3. Aug. 2016)

Servus Benny

Gratulation, hast es in die Zeitung geschafft.

    

Liebe. Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Benny337 (3. Aug. 2016)

Hi Helmut,
Danke dir .
Die Heute Zeitung haben mein Bild angefragt .
Vor 4 Wochen war mal schon in anderen Zeitung diese selber Bild auch schon .
Lg Benny


----------



## Alexius30 (4. Aug. 2016)

Wenn ich nur eine gute Unterwasserkamara hätte... ! Ich liebe tauchen auch und schaff es (nur) auf ca. 5 Meter. In Kroatien bin ich jeden Tag Muscheltauchen gegangen. Bei uns war ich noch nie so wirklich tauchen. Muss ich mal probieren.


----------



## Nightcrawler (4. Aug. 2016)

Dazu ist keine UW-Kamera nötig! Eine gute Diggi Cam im Unterwassergehäuse tut es auch...

LG Ralf


----------



## Alexius30 (4. Aug. 2016)

Ok
Muss ich mir mal anschauen.


----------



## Benny337 (2. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Freunde,
Ich war Gestern mal wieder in unsen Fluß schorcheln und fotografieren.
Hier ein paar Bilder
Lg Benny


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Okt. 2016)

Benny337 schrieb:


> Ich war Gestern mal wieder in *unsen *Fluß schorcheln


Da hat der einen riesen Teich vor dem Haus und nun legt der sich auch noch einen Fluss zu


----------



## Benny337 (3. Okt. 2016)

Ja genau Tottoabs,
ich will für euch auch andere Fische fotografieren 
Nicht nur __ Störe,Löffelstöre und klein Zeug aus dem Teich .
Aber ein paar super Bilder aus dem Teich habe ich auch .
Lg Benny


----------



## laolamia (3. Okt. 2016)

das erste ist ein eisportionierer oder


----------



## Ida17 (5. Okt. 2016)

Einsame spitze Deine Bilder!
Echte Hingucker!


----------



## Benny337 (28. Dez. 2016)

Neue Bilder aus dem Weinachtsurlaub für Euch
Lg Benny


----------



## laolamia (28. Dez. 2016)

nedisch


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Dez. 2016)

Benny337 schrieb:


>


Gib es zu.
Am Teich erschlagen und Ausgestopft.


----------



## samorai (28. Dez. 2016)

Hallo Benny!
Was ist das für ein Gefühl mit Suppenschildkröten und Schwarzspitzen-Riff-Haien zu tauchen?
Deine Fotos identifiziere ich mit Galapagos oder dem Grat Barrer Riff, sie sind ein lebender Beweis, das die Welt "noch" funktioniert.Eventuell auch zu viel "Fern " gesehen.
Tolle Fotos ,auf jeden !


----------



## Benny337 (29. Dez. 2016)

Jaa genau Totto 
Ron, gerade für mich als Fischfantiker ist es einfach spitzen gefühl. Die Haie kommen auf ein halben meter und lassen sich gut fotografieren.
Leider ohne Blitz, wenn du einen verwendest sind die sofort weg.
Die __ Schildkröten sind auch sehr unterschiedlich, mit manche kannst mit schwimmen und so nah fotografieren ohne ein zucker zu machen.
Und manche lassen dich kaum uf einen meter dran.
Diese Kugelfisch war ein echter Kumpel ich war selber echt begeistert was er alles mitmacht ohne sich zu stören lassen. Sind auch Selfie Fotos dabei 
Hier noch paar Bilder für Euch 
Lg Benny


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Dez. 2016)

Benny337 schrieb:


> Sind auch Selfie Fotos dabei
> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/img_4653-jpg.177193


Habe dich gleich erkannt.


----------



## center (2. Jan. 2017)

Da ich die Diskussion erst mit meinem Tauchkumpel in Ägypten hatte
Ich glaub es ist ein Igelfisch


----------



## Benny337 (2. Jan. 2017)

center schrieb:


> Da ich die Diskussion erst mit meinem Tauchkumpel in Ägypten hatte
> Ich glaub es ist ein Igelfisch


 Ja stimmt ein Igelfisch ( nah verwandt mit Gugelfische .


----------



## Benny337 (26. Dez. 2017)

Hallo,
ich habe wieder mal ein paar Fotos im Urlaub gemacht( Malediven/Angaga).
Leider war im Wasser nichts neues und ich musste mir neue Motive suchen 
Grüße Benny


----------

